# Merida to Texas



## TereseMarie (4 mo ago)

Hello all, we have been in Merida for almost 4 months and love it. As I mentioned in an earlier post we had no problems coming from Eagle Pass TX. We are returning to the U.S. end of Jan. Any news on traveling back that way? We will go thru Campeche, then Minititlan, Cordoba, Tula, stay on 57 then to Allende and Eagle Pass. Pet Friendly motels? We had a hard time finding them on the way down. Thanks for reading.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

On the way down, did you go through CD del Carmin or circle south of the bay? I've always stopped for the night in CD del Carmin because it's about 8 hours from Cancun where I start/end. So the places I stop are probably about half a day's drive off from where you'll want to stop, even if I did know of pet-friendly hotels.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

it helps to have a kennel and to tell the people the dog stays in the kennel while in the room. That is what we did when we travelled with 3 mastiffs. We never got turned away and never were asked for deposit but we sometimes had to do a lot of convincing. The push back excuse was that the housekeeping people did not want the dogs to sleep in the bed. They were afraid of them and a few more.. did not want to have flees was another one.


----------

